# Companion Shepherd



## vinnieg (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looking for a companion Shepherd 1 1/2 to 5 years old for my wife Elizabeth who is disabled with MS. The dog will be in the house except for exercise and to relieve him or herself in our 6 ft fenced yard 110 by 60. If someone has one that needs a good home please contact me. We live in Orlando Florida. [email protected]
Vincent M. Guarcello


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Vincent, My husband has MS too. Are you looking for one that has been trained for the special needs/ therapy or just a companion?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

many great shepherds looking for a home in florida. please check local rescues, you will be amazed at what you find.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

krystyne73 said:


> Are you looking for one that has been trained for the special needs/ therapy or just a companion?


Yes, companion dog is the technical term for a service dog who works only in the home with no public access... Yet also the colloquial name for a pet! So since you stated your wife is disabled, clarification would help! 

If you ARE looking for a trained companion dog, you aren't likely to find that ready in rescue. However if you are willing to put the time in to train yourself or money to do in kennel training you could find the perfect dog in rescue. My current service dog was a rescue dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for expanding on that for me lin!


----------

